# First attempt at green stuff hoods - comments/suggestions welcome



## the Brayn (Oct 30, 2009)

Just thought I would post up a couple quick pics of my first attempt to create a green stuff hood. Please feel free to leave any comments, critiques, or suggestions.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

With the right paint job that would look awsome, although it does look a tiny bit wide.

Have some rep anyway!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Good job - although traditionally power armour doesnt come with a hood, normally it would have a robe attached to it  are you planning on doing robes to go with the hood?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

That's looking good. Its a bit wide as it has already been said though.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Awesome!
I have tried this several times myself, back in the days when i was too cheap to buy all those DA Vet upgrade packs!
Not as easy as it looks so well done. +rep


----------



## the Brayn (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. Truth be told, I didn't actually measure this one out like I had intended and just went kinda free form. I think that if I stick with measuring before placing then I should be able to make it less wide.

I haven't decided on whether or not I intend to do robes. Once I get the hood down I'll probably mock up one with robes and one without to see which I prefer. I don't like the idea that I'm going to lose the details of the chaos marine's armor by adding robes though.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

You might want to smooth out the edge between the armor and the hood even if you're not going to have a cape along with it, since some people might be "wearing" hoodies underneath that armor because they get cold. hahaha!~
Looking good though!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I like it, can you provide us with a back shot or a 360 view of the hood?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

That's not bad at all, actually. Having a hood with no robes does look a little odd, though - I'd recommend having it attach to something that drapes over at least the shoulders, so the hood looks less stuck on by itself. When sculpting something like a hood (or in fact anything made of cloth - robes, shirts, cloaks, whatever), decide whether you want it to be made of thin material that will drape very closely over what's underneath it, or of heavy material that will hold more of its own shape - what you've done there looks more like the latter, which is fine for something like a Marine. 

What I do when sculpting anything is do some image searching first to get reference material, decide what I like best and what fits the model best, then go for that; for hoods actually the Jedi robes are a very good source, think Obi-Wan in 'A New Hope' or, if you can bear to endure the film, Qui-Gon in 'The Phantom Fucking Terrible Prequel'; also Palpatine's Sith robes in 'Return Of The Jedi' and 'Revenge Of The Sith' are a good example. Also check out LRP (live roleplay) costume stores, as they always have tons of cloaks and stuff; likewise theatrical and (particularly) historical re-enactment stores. Getting the right reference material is a vital part of any sculpting job, and indeed modelling in general. 

What tools do you use? For sculpting in general but _especially_ for clothing of any sort I can't recommend a clay shaper highly enough, they're absolutely great:








It's basically a brush body with a shaped rubber tip instead of a brush, and they're the ideal tool for doing smooth flowing surfaces; I got mine *here*, and it's possibly the best £5 I ever spent on modellling supplies. With a bit of practice you should find it easy to do smooth, flowing curves and lines that work prefectly for clothing; here's a Tanith Scout I sculpted, and on him the clay shaper was invaluable for doing all the folds on his vest and trousers, and also the large flowing curves on his cloak:









hth


----------

